# Gitelmans syndrome



## jaud63 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can anyone help with a code for this diagnosis? Our nephrology Md's are using it. It appears to be a genetic disorder.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 18, 2009)

Gitelman's syndrome is a variant of Bartter's syndrome (255.13)


----------



## jaud63 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Gitelmans Syndrome Reply*

Thanks. Some of the info that I found indicated not to mistake the two syndromes and I was hesitant to use the code.


----------

